# 02' 2.5 Turbo kit



## ofiraltarasy (May 3, 2009)

Im looking for a Turbo kit for my 2.5 but a complete kit with turbo manifold and everything but im looking to spend about 1000 or less on it anyone know where i can find one 

And what other upgrades do i need to to do i already know i need to get low compression pistons, fuel injectors, fuel pump and that's all i know of is there anything els im going to need to get


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

check ebay..but u get what u pay for on that buddy..as far as upgrade's if i were u id get forged internals..maybe a stage 1 clutch also..and get it tuned when ur all done..u cnt skimp out on a project like this or you'll regret it in the near future..if u got any more question's or didnt understand any of this let me kno lol..


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

how much of a horse power gain are you expecting to get for less than a grand, on a stock 2.5 motor ?


----------



## A_linton8 (Aug 30, 2007)

For a thousand dollars dont expect anything worth buying. Look around and look at how much turbo kits cost. They are extremely expensive. As said before you get what you pay for. So if you want a sh*tty turbo that will most likely destroy your motor then go for it. But what i would do and probably everyone else would do is dont jump the gun and save the money for something that will last you and work efficiantly. Def should go with forged internals. and like Nick said, dont skip anything. instead of do it right the first time and you wont have to do it again, it will be more like do it right the first time or drop an extra couple thousand to fix all the damage. 

Also if you use ebay, make sure you are not led into the cheap chinese sh*t.
Meaning do your research on the company and make sure its good. POSITIVE its good**** Those sneaky chinese like to build clones that cant compare at all to the real ones. So it comes down to , do you want a autozone turbo or a garunteed top brand turbo. Id say check out a T3 T4


DO NOT BE CHEAP


----------

